

Ask HN: Whats the Best Advertising Program to Use With my Sites? - spoiledtechie

Hey All,<p>I am not new to HN, but wanted to ask a question.  I currently own a few websites that generate a few amount of views.  More than a Million Page views Daily combined.  Currently, Im only making about $5.00 a day on the ads for my websites.  I don't know if more can be had, but I wanted to ask before I took the time to change some code and went researching my self.<p>The Websites Vary, but the demographics are all type of people.  More guys than girls by about 80%/20%.<p>One Website is used by a very popular game which generates the most traffic, but the least amount of clicks.
http://utopiapimp.com<p>The other few websites generate about 1000 page views daily combined.  But a few clicks as well.
http://demotivatedposters.com
http://drinkingfor.com
http://itfeelslike.com<p>The bottom three websites are still in somewhat active development, so try not to criticize.  Thanks All.
======
byoung2
For high traffic sites that aren't targeting a specific niche, CPC ads aren't
the way to go. Look for CPV ads, for companies looking for branding rather
than selling a specific product. When I worked for Internet Brands,
www.modelmayhem.com was our highest traffic site (for the scantily clad girls)
but it didn't bring in much revenue. Compare that to something like
www.steves-digicams.com where people are actively reading digital camera
reviews. For the former, you would sell ads to someone like Groupon or Living
Social on a cost per 1000 impressions basis, for the latter you would put CPC
or affiliate links direct to Canon or Nikon.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Can you point me to a company that does this already? Someone to go through?

~~~
byoung2
You can direct sell your ads and get much better rates, but it is a hassle to
manage. Lots of sites have a page that says "advertise here" usually with an
email address to contact them. There are ad networks like buysellads that will
take care of it for you too. For affiliate networks, look at commission
junction, linkshare and google affiliate network.

------
cd34
google.com/adsense should be a first step. With 1m pageviews, you should be
making much more than $5/day.

chitika has some potential. I used them on another site, it didn't outperform
google adsense even though I was passing terms that were somewhat related to
campaigns they had. It was good, they do have ads that would work for a game
site better than it worked for my sites.

adbrite perhaps. With games, hit or miss, but, worth a try.

ad4game. I haven't worked with them personally.

Have heard good things about tribalfusion, have no experience with them.

If you can convert those games over to Facebook, you open yourself up to
SuperRewards/Offerpal, though, your game needs to have the hooks that require
a virtual currency.

As for your demotivatedposters.com, connectcommerce (google's affiliate arm)
has quite a few business related advertisers like Daytimers, etc. and
despair.com has an affiliate program.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Thanks for that. A lot of good information in there.

------
revorad
Sell stuff on your most popular websites. Sell other games for a cut
(Minecraft?). If you contact a 100 game owners, you are bound to get some on
board. Ask your visitors which games they like and sell those.

Don't be lazy and go with low paying ads. Be more proactive, you will create
lots more value for game makers, gamers and yourself.

------
andrewtbham
for a site like <http://demotivatedposters.com> have you looked into an
affiliate program where you sell real posters? or maybe selling other funny
stuff... like an affiliate program for busted tees or some site like that...
<http://www.bustedtees.com/affiliates>

~~~
spoiledtechie
Have you worked with Busted Tees? How do they pay out? Do they pay out after
each purchase or each shirt or once a month?

~~~
andrewtbham
not really... i worked on a comedy/social site for a while and that was the
plan, but it never really got traction :-(

it just always seemed like that was going to be the way to make money... put
other funny material in that was for sale. obviously comedy stuff is terrible
for adsense... the keywords are not relevant to the material.

------
andrewtbham
have you tried google adsense?

